

What HN Users Wish They Were - tzury
http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22I+wish+i+was%22&sortby=create_ts+asc&start=0

======
tzury
This is the successor of what HN Users don't mean to be

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3658860>

